# Bklynqueen Can't Get Into The Forums!



## daoriginaldiva (Oct 19, 2016)

To all Mods! My sister, Bklynqueen had paid her subscription and have not had access to the site in 2 days! Can someone please assist? She is really not happy at the moment as she had sent emails to the mailbox with no response in sight!  Thank you!


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Oct 19, 2016)

Can someone please help! She is getting really upset and paid her subscription twice with no such luck!


----------



## SlimPickinz (Oct 19, 2016)

@beverly


----------



## Zuleika (Oct 19, 2016)

daoriginaldiva said:


> Can someone please help! She is getting really upset and paid her subscription twice with no such luck!


What happens when she tries to log on?

ETA: It's being looked into and she should have access by 8pm tonight.


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Oct 19, 2016)

Zuleika said:


> What happens when she tries to log on?
> 
> ETA: It's being looked into and she should have access by 8pm tonight.


Zuleika, she has it now.  She said a big thanks to you [email protected] SlimPickinz


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Oct 19, 2016)

Also, she has paid twice, will she get a refund for one of the payments?


----------



## Zuleika (Oct 19, 2016)

daoriginaldiva said:


> Also, she has paid twice, will she get a refund for one of the payments?


I believe so yes.


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Oct 19, 2016)

Zuleika said:


> I believe so yes.


Thank you!!


----------



## Bklynqueen (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you sis! @daoriginaldiva , @SlimPickinz and @Zuleika!  Confirming that I also received a refund.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Oct 19, 2016)

@daoriginaldiva - your tags!!


----------

